# T-shirt Design Inspiration on #TshirtTuesday



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

_Original article on the Printsome Blog_

In the T-shirt printing industry we work very closely with designers and many of our team actually have a background in design – and sometimes sympathise with their problems. So when it comes to consulting on T-shirts we are driven by the quality of the outcome and always try to advise our clients in a way to create the best design solution possible. Every good designer knows that design is problem solving and design for T-shirt printing is no different. The problem is organising the information that needs to be printed on to the T-shirt in the most effective way while making it look as good as possible. In many cases this involves some interesting typographic solutions.

As a design student I was scared of typography. We were continuously told that our typographic solutions were clumsy and lacking the subtleties of the art. After a while I got frustrated and started using variations of Helvetica, which I think is the case for a lot of designers. Now that I am out of that world I can enjoy typography a lot more and appreciate the work that goes into creating a good composition.

The theme for this week’s #TshirtTuesday is typographic T-shirts, compiling the best examples of typography in T-shirt printing into one blog post:


----------

